# Looking For Snowplower Contractor In Elgin, IL



## adi (Dec 5, 2006)

*IL, Elgin Condo Association is Looking For Snowplower Contractor/Operator.*

Hello,

Knollview Condo Association is looking for snowplower contractor/operator for the Condominium Complex in Elgin, IL for the winter seasons.

Address details: http://www.knollviewcondo.com/index.php?tab=community[/url]
Property Details: Knoll View is a 16 unit condominium community located at 2091-2099 Vernon Drive in Elgin, IL. Complex consists of two eight-unit brick buildings with detached garages.
Surface: 2006 Concrete Driveway.
Required: Blade with plastic/rubber/non steel edge to preserve the Concrete surface.
Salting Material: Concrete friendly.

Please call for estimates and details.
Knollview Condo Association, 847-960-4141.


----------

